# anybody test a "dual Thrust" prop ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Has anybody tried one 

If not I will and post here ...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Dual thrust propellers are designed for use on outboards pushing a heavy load.
Usually found on engines pushing pontoon boats and displacement hulls.
Not really intended for use on lightweight planing hulls.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

I have one on my boat (Mercury 25 bigfoot) and it will push a ton - literaly. Don't get speed out of it but it will not bog down. Used to be on a 20' jon that carried nothing but a semi load of decoys - around 30-50 dozen (easily 1,000lbs plus).

As usual - Brett is correct.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I have run the motor with a 8.5 x 7.5

I want a 8.5 x 8

the DT is 9 x 7

I hope to test it this comming week time and weather permitting ;-)

Dave


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Brett is right.

I own a 21ft suntracker pontoon boat with 60hp merc 4-stroke EFI BIGFOOT model and it's has tons of power to push the pontoon boat.

One time I have my friends ride with me and my buddy's pontoon boat.

I have 5 people in my 21ft pontoon boat with 60hp merc bigfoot 4-stroke EFI push around 21 MPH.

My buddy has a 20ft pontoon with 70hp 2-stroke yamaha with 4 adults, coolers and stuff like that. It's bogged down to 15-16 MPH.

So u don't need to test dual props for your microskiff.

Get a different propeller like a 4 blade prop and ajackplate or whatever to help out your load.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I am happy to report that the "dual Thrust" Prop is a huge success !!!

See my Clips in Flingable !!!

                             Cheers !   Dave 

here's another one ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_kItIY_cXo


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

All that high tech equipment and yet love the retro 70's shades.

Glad you had success with the prop...how do you like reverse...can you say brakes!


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

well since the 13 footer has a flat transom did not really try reverse much... but the Bow does not seem to dive at throttle chop like a Normal prop ... Now I need to buy the "special" Nut lol ....


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

The high thrust props give good improvements in forward - keep bow down and lift the aft right into position - but give HUGE traction in reverse compared to stock. I have used mine for brakes (lock motor down, hold on and hope you don't care if you get wet.


----------

